# Extending the term of a tracker mortgage



## penguino (17 Jan 2012)

Hi 

New to this forum so please point me in the right direction if I am posting in the wrong section.

I am currently renting my property, rent is more that €500 lower than mortgage (all taxes, expenses included).  I lived in the property initially but had to move to another location for work.
I cannot continue to pay the extra on top of the mortgage.  Have people any experience of extending the term of the tracker mortgage with the bank.  I have 16 years left on the mortgage at the moment.  

Thanks


----------

